# Multivibrator



## serog (28 April 2011)

Hallo beschäftige mich gerate mit den Multivibrator vor allem mit dieser Seite hier.
Was mich dabei etwas verwirrt ist das die Elkos anscheinend genau umgekehrt eingebaut werden als ich es bisher verstanden habe in Bild 2 z.b. R2 an +, T1 an -, müsste dann nicht eigentlich auch die + Seite des Elkos an R2 Ligen.
Anderseits versteh ich es auch so, das der Elko auch wie eine Batterie wirkt und das beim umkippen der Schaltung die Minusseite nun an der Basis liegt die dann den Transistor abschaltet .

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## serog (28 April 2011)

Hab hier nochmal eine andere Erklärung der Schaltung die es mehr auf Elektronen ebene erklärt. 
Hierbei sieht es mehr so aus als das der Kondensator über die Basis des Transistors geladen wird und beim durchschalten entladen wird und dadurch der Spannung von wiederstand R1 oder R2 entgegenwirkt bis der Kondensator entladen ist und dann erst genügend Spannung an die jeweilige andere Basis kommt um die Schaltung zu kippen.


----------



## Verpolt (28 April 2011)

Hallo,

Hat das deine Frage jetzt beantwortet?


----------



## serog (28 April 2011)

Wenn mir jemand bestätigen kann das es so wie ich es in zweiten post geschildert habe richtig ist dann ja.


----------



## Verpolt (28 April 2011)

serog schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand bestätigen kann das es so wie ich es in zweiten post geschildert habe richtig ist dann ja.



nicht ganz...

Das Zauberwort heißt: Bipolare Transistoren

dann ist auch das geklärt



> Was mich dabei etwas verwirrt ist das die Elkos anscheinend genau umgekehrt eingebaut werden als ich es bisher verstanden habe


----------



## Perfektionist (29 April 2011)

dort:
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/public/schaerer/pvtest.htm
wird die Schaltung mit zwei zusätzlichen Dioden gezeigt. Diese Schaltung ist korrekter, weil normalerweise sonst die max. negative UBE überschritten wird. Dadurch, dass die Dioden eingezeichnet sind, die normalerweise durch die (meist nicht ausreichend spannungsfesten) BE-Dioden gebildet werden, finde ich diese Darstellung verständlicher.


----------



## serog (30 April 2011)

Hab mich jetzt noch ein wenig mit der Schaltung beschäftig und glaub sie nun verstanden zu haben.


----------

